# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  موفقیت در کنکور سراسری بدون شرکت درآزمون آزمایشی>>>چطوری؟؟؟؟

## Ali__S

سلام بچه ها امیدوارم خوب و خوش و سلامت باشید من به دلایل متعددی نمیتونم  آزمون آزمایشی شرکت کنم :Yahoo (101): .کنکوری95 و پشت کنکوری96 هستم و حالا گیج و سرگردون موندم که چیکار کنم و با چه برنامه ای پیش برم.نظر خودم اینه که با برنامه کانون پیش برم و آزمونا رو از اینترنت بگیرم و تو خونه آزمون بدم به نظرتون میشه :Yahoo (35): ؟؟؟خواهشا اگه کسی نظری داره و راهکاری بلده که میتونه کمک کننده باشه دریغ نکنه... :Yahoo (11):

----------


## MR.RaDePa

*عاقا من یکی که دو ساله دارم کانون میرم فقط دارم خودمو فش میدم که چرا الکی هم پول هم وقت و انرژی مو هدر دادم شما غصه ی چیو میخوری ؟ !

من اگه برگردم به عقب هیچ موقع هیچ ازمونی نمی نوشتم... حداقل برای من یکی به هیچ وجه سودمند نبود.

بعدشم... هرکی کانون مینویسه رتبه میشه ؟ جامعه اماری کانون امسال تا 87 هزارتا تو تجربی رفت  همشون پزشکن ؟ یا قبولیای پزشکی همشون کانونی بودن ؟ !

یه برنامه خودت بنویسی بهتره تا برنامه ازمون ها... چون اگه فقط به برنامه ازمون نگاه کنی و ازمون نری بیخیالش میشی. اما اگه خودت بنویسی برنامتو قطعا پایبندش میشی. برنامه کانونو گزینه دو و گاج رو بزار جلوت یکی از اینا درار که با تواناییات سازگار و معقول باشه... ازمونارم بتونی گیر بیاری و هر مبحثی رو که کار کردی به عنوان تستِ مکمل بزنی میتونه خوب باشه*

----------


## Ali__S

> *عاقا من یکی که دو ساله دارم کانون میرم فقط دارم خودمو فش میدم که چرا الکی هم پول هم وقت و انرژی مو هدر دادم شما غصه ی چیو میخوری ؟ !
> 
> من اگه برگردم به عقب هیچ موقع هیچ ازمونی نمی نوشتم... حداقل برای من یکی به هیچ وجه سودمند نبود.
> 
> بعدشم... هرکی کانون مینویسه رتبه میشه ؟ جامعه اماری کانون امسال تا 87 هزارتا تو تجربی رفت  همشون پزشکن ؟ یا قبولیای پزشکی همشون کانونی بودن ؟ !
> 
> یه برنامه خودت بنویسی بهتره تا برنامه ازمون ها... چون اگه فقط به برنامه ازمون نگاه کنی و ازمون نری بیخیالش میشی. اما اگه خودت بنویسی برنامتو قطعا پایبندش میشی. برنامه کانونو گزینه دو و گاج رو بزار جلوت یکی از اینا درار که با تواناییات سازگار و معقول باشه... ازمونارم بتونی گیر بیاری و هر مبحثی رو که کار کردی به عنوان تستِ مکمل بزنی میتونه خوب باشه*


 ممنون که جواب دادی....آخه باید یه طوری باشه که بفهمم پیشرفتی داشتم یا نه؟ میترسم همینطوری بخونم و خوب باشم ولی چون تو شرایط برگزاری آزمون نیستم نتونم خودمو خوب ارزیابی کنم...

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

همون چیزی که خودت گفتی خوبه..یعنی با برنامه قلمچی پیش برو بعد آزموناشو تو خونه از خودت بگیر
البته به نظرم حداقل توی طول سال 2-3تا آزمون از سجش مثلا شرکت کن که خودت رو بین داوطلبا هم بسنجی البته زیاد مهم نیست و بیشتر بستگی به خودت داره....با همون روشی که خودت گفتی،یعنی آزمونا رو تو خونه حل کنی ه میتوینی به طور نسبی خودتو نسبت به بقیه بسنجی....درصداتو با کارنامه ای که بچه ها همینجا میذارن مقایسه کن یه حدودی گیر میاری که همون کافیه میخوای چه کنی دقیق دقیق باشه!!!
البته قبل اینکه آزمونا رو حل کنی نری نکته هاشو بخونی بعد بیای حل کنی!!

----------


## Ali__S

> همون چیزی که خودت گفتی خوبه..یعنی با برنامه قلمچی پیش برو بعد آزموناشو تو خونه از خودت بگیر
> البته به نظرم حداقل توی طول سال 2-3تا آزمون از سجش مثلا شرکت کن که خودت رو بین داوطلبا هم بسنجی البته زیاد مهم نیست و بیشتر بستگی به خودت داره....با همون روشی که خودت گفتی،یعنی آزمونا رو تو خونه حل کنی ه میتوینی به طور نسبی خودتو نسبت به بقیه بسنجی....درصداتو با کارنامه ای که بچه ها همینجا میذارن مقایسه کن یه حدودی گیر میاری که همون کافیه میخوای چه کنی دقیق دقیق باشه!!!
> البته قبل اینکه آزمونا رو حل کنی نری نکته هاشو بخونی بعد بیای حل کنی!!


 نه بابا نکته هاشو بخونم که نمیشه آزمون دیگه!!!!آره سعی میکنم حداقل جامع های سنجشو شرکت کنم...ممنون که نظرتو گفتی اگه راهکار بهتری گیرم نیومد همینکارو میکنم...

----------


## Ali__S

یه چیزی که ته دلمو خالی میکنه اینه که مصاحبه هر کسی که رو رتبه خوبی آورده رو میبینی گفتن که تو آزمون شرکت میکردن و اکثرا هم توصیه کردن که داوطلبا حتما شرکت کنن....

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

> یه چیزی که ته دلمو خالی میکنه اینه که مصاحبه هر کسی که رو رتبه خوبی آورده رو میبینی گفتن که تو آزمون شرکت میکردن و اکثرا هم توصیه کردن که داوطلبا حتما شرکت کنن....


به مصاحبه ها توجه نکن...99درصدشون چرت و تبلیغاتیه..مثلا برو مجله ها قلمچی رو ببین تمام رتبه های زیر صد گفتن ما آبی قلمچی خوندیم،آبی قلمچه فلانه بحمانه درحالیکه آبی قلمچی آشغالترین کتاب جهانه!!من ریاضیو زیستشو داشتم بعضی جاها سوال یه چیز بود جواب چیز دیگه گفته بود!بعضی جاها شماره سوال و جواب هماهنک نبود!یعنی مطئنم خود مولفش هم کتابو  نگاه نمیکنه بعد اون موقع رتبه های زیر صد کتابای گاج و خیلی سبز و الگو و...ول میکنن برن آبی بخونن؟!
میخوام بگم اینا تبلیغاتیه...من امسال سال دومی بود که کنکور دادم و هم امسال و هم پارسال قلمچی بودم امسال خداوکیلی کلا 5آژمون رفتم که 3تاش جامع بود!!نتیجم خدارو شکر بد نبود و کنکور هم خوب دادم
آزمون فقط جامعا رو بری+ازمونای قلمچی رو تو خونه برسی کنه فوق العاده میشه

----------


## Ali__S

> به مصاحبه ها توجه نکن...99درصدشون چرت و تبلیغاتیه..مثلا برو مجله ها قلمچی رو ببین تمام رتبه های زیر صد گفتن ما آبی قلمچی خوندیم،آبی قلمچه فلانه بحمانه درحالیکه آبی قلمچی آشغالترین کتاب جهانه!!من ریاضیو زیستشو داشتم بعضی جاها سوال یه چیز بود جواب چیز دیگه گفته بود!بعضی جاها شماره سوال و جواب هماهنک نبود!یعنی مطئنم خود مولفش هم کتابو  نگاه نمیکنه بعد اون موقع رتبه های زیر صد کتابای گاج و خیلی سبز و الگو و...ول میکنن برن آبی بخونن؟!
> میخوام بگم اینا تبلیغاتیه...من امسال سال دومی بود که کنکور دادم و هم امسال و هم پارسال قلمچی بودم امسال خداوکیلی کلا 5آژمون رفتم که 3تاش جامع بود!!نتیجم خدارو شکر بد نبود و کنکور هم خوب دادم
> آزمون فقط جامعا رو بری+ازمونای قلمچی رو تو خونه برسی کنه فوق العاده میشه


 اوکی...ایشالا که نتیجه کنکورت همونطوری بشه که مطلوبته... داداش نمیدونی چه مدت بعد از برگزاری آزمون سوالات رو سایتا میاد؟ به نظرم اینطوری باید جمعه عصرا آزمون بدم و صبح شنبه تحلیل کنم...

----------


## N3DA

اصلا و ابدا قصد نا امید کردنتون رو ندارم من خودم قلم چی می رفتم هر دو سال رو،حتی فکر کنم از معدود افرادی بودم که وقتی سنجش با قلمچی تداخل پیدا کرد،رفتم قلمچی  :Yahoo (4):  

واقعا نمی فهمم چرا انقد بچه ها نسبت به کاظم گارد میگیرن؟  :Yahoo (4):  

اصل حرفم اینه که دوست عزیز،این *چشم اندازی* که برای خودتون رسم میکنید که آزمونا رو میگیرم تو خونه میزنم احتمال 90 درصد اتفاق نخواهد افتاد،مخصوصا هم که فارغ هستین 

 چون زمان زیادی در اختیارتون هست احتمال اینکه "امروز فردا" کنید خیلی خــــــــــــیلی زیاده.یا اینکه تو اون تایم خواب بمونین،یا اینکه بعد عید رو ول کنید و دیگه آزمون ندین

همین که آدم از خونه دربیاد ،صبح جمعه بیدار شه و بره یه جای دیگه به غیر از خونه آزمون بده،بسیار کمک کننده هس

البته اگه براتون مقدور نیست،امیدوارم با *اراده ی پولادین* جزء اون ده درصد باشین.

با آرزوی موفقیت

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

> اوکی...ایشالا که نتیجه کنکورت همونطوری بشه که مطلوبته... داداش نمیدونی چه مدت بعد از برگزاری آزمون سوالات رو سایتا میاد؟ به نظرم اینطوری باید جمعه عصرا آزمون بدم و صبح شنبه تحلیل کنم...


ممنون
والا دقیق نمیدونم ولی صد در صد تا عصر(حوالی 5-6بعد از ظهر)میاد سوالات
به نظرم شما همون عصر رو هم بخون بعد فردا صبح(یعنی شنبه صبح)آزمون بده..کلا صبح آزمون بدی خییییییلی بهتره
راستی یه چیز دیگه هم یادم اومد!!سعی کن آزمونا رو توی کتابخونه ای چیزی بدی(کلا جایی غیر از خونه و با لباسی که بیرون میری نه لباس راحتی تو خونه)اینجور بهتره

----------


## Ali__S

> اصلا و ابدا قصد نا امید کردنتون رو ندارم من خودم قلم چی می رفتم هر دو سال رو،حتی فکر کنم از معدود افرادی بودم که وقتی سنجش با قلمچی تداخل پیدا کرد،رفتم قلمچی  
> 
> واقعا نمی فهمم چرا انقد بچه ها نسبت به کاظم گارد میگیرن؟  
> 
> اصل حرفم اینه که دوست عزیز،این *چشم اندازی* که برای خودتون رسم میکنید که آزمونا رو میگیرم تو خونه میزنم احتمال 90 درصد اتفاق نخواهد افتاد،مخصوصا هم که فارغ هستین 
> 
>  چون زمان زیادی در اختیارتون هست احتمال اینکه "امروز فردا" کنید خیلی خــــــــــــیلی زیاده.یا اینکه تو اون تایم خواب بمونین،یا اینکه بعد عید رو ول کنید و دیگه آزمون ندین
> 
> همین که آدم از خونه دربیاد ،صبح جمعه بیدار شه و بره یه جای دیگه به غیر از خونه آزمون بده،بسیار کمک کننده هس
> ...


 ممنون از نظرتون...ولی آدمی نیستم که بیخیال باشم در حدی که خواب بمونم!!!به امید خدا بتونم به قول شما جز اون 10% باشم

----------


## Ali__S

> ممنون
> والا دقیق نمیدونم ولی صد در صد تا عصر(حوالی 5-6بعد از ظهر)میاد سوالات
> به نظرم شما همون عصر رو هم بخون بعد فردا صبح(یعنی شنبه صبح)آزمون بده..کلا صبح آزمون بدی خییییییلی بهتره
> راستی یه چیز دیگه هم یادم اومد!!سعی کن آزمونا رو توی کتابخونه ای چیزی بدی(کلا جایی غیر از خونه و با لباسی که بیرون میری نه لباس راحتی تو خونه)اینجور بهتره


 آره نظر خوبی بود ممنون :Yahoo (1):  ایشالا همین کارو انجام میدم.صبح تو کتابخونه خییییییلی بهتره

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام بچه ها امیدوارم خوب و خوش و سلامت باشید من به دلایل متعددی نمیتونم  آزمون آزمایشی شرکت کنم.کنکوری95 و پشت کنکوری96 هستم و حالا گیج و سرگردون موندم که چیکار کنم و با چه برنامه ای پیش برم.نظر خودم اینه که با برنامه کانون پیش برم و آزمونا رو از اینترنت بگیرم و تو خونه آزمون بدم به نظرتون میشه؟؟؟خواهشا اگه کسی نظری داره و راهکاری بلده که میتونه کمک کننده باشه دریغ نکنه...


همون کار خودت رو کن
دوردنیا گاج رو هم بگیر  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## daniad

دوستم اگه وضعیت مالیت بده میتونی آزمونا سنجش رو مرحله ای ثبت نام کنی یعنی هر آزمونو جدا شرکت کنی حدود 20 هزار تومن 
بنظر من در کل آزمون بری بهتره 
ولی اگر به هر دلیلی نشد بری یه آزمون آزمایشی انتخاب کن طبق برنامش پیش برو بعد هر هفته آزمونشو از همین سایت بگیر چاپ کن فرداش بزن سر وقت خود آزمون

----------


## Ali__S

> همون کار خودت رو کن
> دوردنیا گاج رو هم بگیر


 آره بهترین راه همینه برام...ممنون که جواب دادی

----------


## Ali__S

> دوستم اگه وضعیت مالیت بده میتونی آزمونا سنجش رو مرحله ای ثبت نام کنی یعنی هر آزمونو جدا شرکت کنی حدود 20 هزار تومن 
> بنظر من در کل آزمون بری بهتره 
> ولی اگر به هر دلیلی نشد بری یه آزمون آزمایشی انتخاب کن طبق برنامش پیش برو بعد هر هفته آزمونشو از همین سایت بگیر چاپ کن فرداش بزن سر وقت خود آزمون


 داداش امکان شرکت تو آزمونای سنجشو ندارم آخه با شهری که آزمونای سنجشو داره حدود یک ساعت و نیم فاصله دارم...جایی که هستم هم امکانات آموزشی به سمت صفر میل میکنه...بهترین راه فکر کنم همین دانلود آزمونا باشه...تشکر بابت نظرت

----------


## MeysamHK9476

> داداش امکان شرکت تو آزمونای سنجشو ندارم آخه با شهری که آزمونای سنجشو داره حدود یک ساعت و نیم فاصله دارم...جایی که هستم هم امکانات آموزشی به سمت صفر میل میکنه...بهترین راه فکر کنم همین دانلود آزمونا باشه...تشکر بابت نظرت


یه تبلت قلم دار هم گیر بیاری بشینی باهاش ازمون حل کنی  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Ali__S

> یه تبلت قلم دار هم گیر بیاری بشینی باهاش ازمون حل کنی


 تبلت واسه چی؟؟؟

----------


## MeysamHK9476

> تبلت واسه چی؟؟؟


گوشی یکم سخته باهاش بخونی یا کلا مطالعه کنی !
ولی تبلت هم مناسب مطالعه هست هم کمتر نسبت به گوشی میتونه وقت ادمو بگیره

من   خودم که تا گوشی داشتم مدام دستم بود چک میکردم این ورو و اون ورو  :Yahoo (39): 

حالا تو تبلت میتونی  جزوه دانلود کنی بخونی و راحت تستا رو بزنی :Yahoo (4): 
البته پیشنهاده  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Ali__S

> گوشی یکم سخته باهاش بخونی یا کلا مطالعه کنی ! ولی تبلت هم مناسب مطالعه هست هم کمتر نسبت به گوشی میتونه وقت ادمو بگیره من خودم که تا گوشی داشتم مدام دستم بود چک میکردم این ورو و اون ورو  حالا تو تبلت میتونی جزوه دانلود کنی بخونی و راحت تستا رو بزنی البته پیشنهاده


 ممنون بابت پیشنهادت...ولی میخوام سوالا رو پرینت بگیرم و خود شرایط آزمون رو داشته باشم..اینطوری خیلی بهتره...

----------


## elhameli

سلام

کسی بخواد طبق برنامه ای خارج از برنامه کنکور های آزمایشی، برای خودش برنامه داشته باشه، چطوری میتونه خودش رو مورد سنجش قرار بده ؟؟ 

ممنون.

----------


## a.t.n

> سلام
> 
> کسی بخواد طبق برنامه ای خارج از برنامه کنکور های آزمایشی، برای خودش برنامه داشته باشه، چطوری میتونه خودش رو مورد سنجش قرار بده ؟؟ 
> 
> ممنون.


.
شما میتونید از لرنیتو یا منتا که برنامه های آزمون ساز هستن استفاده کنید

----------


## _Nyusha_

میتونی خونه سوالای کنکور یا آزمونارو داشته باشی و برای خودت ساعت بزاری آزمون برگذار کنی

----------


## danial_naghavi

> سلام
> 
> کسی بخواد طبق برنامه ای خارج از برنامه کنکور های آزمایشی، برای خودش برنامه داشته باشه، چطوری میتونه خودش رو مورد سنجش قرار بده ؟؟ 
> 
> ممنون.


میتونین از نرم افزار آزمون یار استفاده کنین! من داشتم خوب بود البته پاسخ تشریحی بعضی سوالاش واقعا بد بود ولی اینکه آزمون موضوعی و مبحثی و.. میشه از خودت بگیری خیلی خوبه

----------

